# Machine longevity



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I use my machine between 6:00 and 12:00 every day.

In terms of machine longevity is it better to leave it on all the time or turn it off and on as required?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's a bean to cup looking at your signature, is there any recommendation in the user guide?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can leave it on all the time.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually that is something I'm quite interested in from "any" machine perspective. Well.. at least from a dual boiler perspective









I tend to leave the machine on for hours on end usually 6 hour stints, not because of longevity or saving money but for convenience. However, I am curious to what the best approach would be for longevity (no i won't probably change my habits).


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

There is no recommendation in the manual.

Thinking about it as a non-engineer; leaving it on all of the time means continual current that presumably stresses the electronics.

Turning it on and off, and reheating presumably stresses other things. Please elucidate if I am talking rubbish.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It auto offs after a while and goes into a low power mode at other times, so you can leave it on all the time. of course you can turn it off at night for security if you want. Additionally the warm up time for the machine is like ...less than 2 minutes in the morning, so it's not really a huge thing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> Actually that is something I'm quite interested in from "any" machine perspective. Well.. at least from a dual boiler perspective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BTC machine and your dual boiler (whichever one it is you have) are two completely different things. For example I run my Vesuvius (with the steam boiler normally off or on standby) from about 8:50 am until midnight every day 7 days per week 365 days per year. no problems and it costs me on average about 1kW per day to run like this....or 13p for the convenience. 4 years of running like this and no faults....I run all my machines like this. The important thing is steam boiler off, or on standby.

P.S. The group gasket doesn't last as long but I change mine every 8-12 months anyway.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> The BTC machine and your dual boiler (whichever one it is you have) are two completely different things. For example I run my Vesuvius (with the steam boiler normally off or on standby) from about 8:50 am until midnight every day 7 days per week 365 days per year. no problems and it costs me on average about 1kW per day to run like this....or 13p for the convenience. 4 years of running like this and no faults....I run all my machines like this. The important thing is steam boiler off, or on standby.
> 
> P.S. The group gasket doesn't last as long but I change mine every 8-12 months anyway.


13p per day you say? Hmm not bad, not bad.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

RazorliteX said:


> Actually that is something I'm quite interested in from "any" machine perspective. Well.. at least from a dual boiler perspective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep my Verona brew boiler on all day when at home, but toggle the steam boiler on and off when required. The beauty of dual boiler machines

Steam boiler only takes 3mins to heat from cold


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

RazorliteX said:


> 13p per day you say? Hmm not bad, not bad.


That's with the steam boiler off, from what I gather.

My usage is varied, but my L-R is switched on daily. The boiler draws quite a bit when turned on, but it's only few watts when idle. If not used, the boiler cycle is 90s off/10s on - so it's about 0.36kW an hour.

Idle:










Boiler on:










Not sure how accurate the smart plug is, mind you.

Edit: the machine is turned on since 7:30AM, so the math of 0.36kW per hour doesn't add up. Oh well!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DrRSG said:


> There is no recommendation in the manual.
> 
> Thinking about it as a non-engineer; leaving it on all of the time means continual current that presumably stresses the electronics.
> 
> Turning it on and off, and reheating presumably stresses other things. Please elucidate if I am talking rubbish.


At least one of Eddisons light bubs is still running simply because it's never switched off so there's no power surge from switxhing it on! Not that electrickery hasn't come a long way since it was made!

Ersonally, I shouldn't think it makes much difference but if I were only using it for 6 hours a day I'd probably switch it off the rest of the time, or run it on a wifi timer.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> I keep my Verona brew boiler on all day when at home, but toggle the steam boiler on and off when required. The beauty of dual boiler machines
> 
> Steam boiler only takes 3mins to heat from cold


Common sense, might start doing the same as I normally keep the steam boiler running.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> Common sense, might start doing the same as I normally keep the steam boiler running.


There is absolutely no reason why the steam boiler should be kept on all the time in the domestic environment and it shortens the life of many components.


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Do the components of BTC and Espresso machines have a life expectancy, like light bulbs, based upon a given number of shots? If so, perhaps the life expectancy of components also assumes a given number of powering on and off.

My machine has a label which says its guaranteed for 15,000 shots or 2 years, whichever comes first. 15,000 start-ups surely will stress the machine more than, say, 10,000. I think I'm beginning to favour leaving the machine on to minimise the number of initialisations.


----------

